# im available this winter to operate or drive your equipment. Downers Grove Il.



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

i have been plowing,salting and operating skidsteers pickups and dumps for 15+ years. i just sold my plow truck to get a down payment on my new house. so i looking to secure a spot with a good company who does commercial only. 

i own a small lawn care business so im available 24-7 and have not missed one event in 10 years.

im not looking to operate junk... i want hours not looking to sit on a side of the road broken down in some old worn out 80's -90's blazer or bronco. 

i will take care of your equipment as if it was my own. if i sound harsh or rude.... i apologize i just want to make it clear that im looking for a well established &
professional service provider only to work for.

(630 8four9-seven9seven6
Thanks Tom


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You can always check with Arctic Snow and Ice in Frankfort come this fall. We have a ton of accounts in that area. click on the link down below in my signature


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you. Will check in like you said.


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

still available so far.:waving:


----------



## Valley Enterprises Inc. (Mar 3, 2009)

Give us a call. 847-622-0797


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Let me know if it does not work out with Valley. Full route possibly available in NW suburbs. Machine stored indoors, you drive around the block plowing industrial accounts, then put it back indoors.


----------



## kisales1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Still Looking?


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

im pretty sure im in a skidsteer.


----------



## kisales1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Well get ahold of me if things fall threw. My name is Jeff. I can be reached at [email protected]


----------

